# What To Do With Jerusalem Artichokes



## Mad Cook (Mar 13, 2015)

Found some jerusalem artichokes in my lovely little local greengrocers shop. I have plenty of recipes, etc., and I think I know what I'm going to do with them but thought it would be interesting to know what you do with them.

This is what mine look like but they can be much more knobbly


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2015)

Curious, too. I've got those on my list of things to feature in a recipe. We call them sun chokes.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 13, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Curious, too. I've got those on my list of things to feature in a recipe. We call them sun chokes.


Yes, I thought they might have a different name across the pond which is why I included the photo. Looking forward to seeing ideas


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing s/thing with the sun chokes and the petals of sunflowers...which are edible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2015)

I have never seen them for sale, when I was young we used to dig them from around the foundations of old abandoned farm buildings.

From my hippie daze!

Euell Gibbon's Dill Crock | Kitchen Gardeners International

or you could roast them.

Roasted Jerusalem Artichokes (or Sunchokes) Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## creative (Mar 13, 2015)

They are nice made into a soup (chicken stock based) with cream added.

I guess you know about their flatulent effect!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 13, 2015)

Serve them up with some Israeli couscous.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2015)

Love them but can't eat them as they give me unbearable gas and my partner uncontrollable diarrhea 

But my favorite prep was roasted or soup


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

So this is what they look like! I always wondered. Now I know. I always saw them in the produce department, but thought they may be a crippled hand of ginger with arthritic fingers. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Wha...QOMiXgwTOnIO4CQ&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=822


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sun chokes are not pretty--right up there with celeriac re: ugly vegetable.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2015)

Ugly but delicious

But some people can't digest them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Sun chokes are not pretty--right up there with celeriac re: ugly vegetable.



That reference I posted, wherever there is a bowl of soup, mashed sun chokes, etc, are recipes attached to the pictures. Lots of ideas there for you to look at. 

What do they taste like?


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

One of the Rockefeller brothers was CEO of ALL of the hotels on all of the Islands of Hawaii. He was living on the Big Island and was married with two boys. He had a mistress and took very good care of her. When his wife found out about a year later, she went into shock. She found out because he wanted to invest a very large amount of their joint monies into Sun Chokes. That created a very BIG, BIG argument. That is when he came out and told her everything. She come over to Oahu and stayed at the YWCA home. I was living there also. She was in shock. How could she have not seen the signs? We sat and talked for hours. He wanted a divorce, she didn't. She tried to do all the right things. Like join a group for women facing divorce. Then one day she went shopping. She tried on a dress, walk out of the dressing room, leaving her own clothes inside. Then she walked right out the door. She was arrested for shoplifting. The headlines were not kind. "Rockefeller Wife Arrested For Shoplifting." Word reached her husband and he came over to get her. The last I heard, the divorce was cancelled and he decided his marriage was more important than his mistress. 

All this drama from an argument over Sun Chokes. They must be a powerful food.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 14, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have never seen them for sale, when I was young we used to dig them from around the foundations of old abandoned farm buildings.
> 
> From my hippie daze!
> 
> ...


 I like the idea of the dill crock.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 14, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Ugly but delicious
> 
> But some people can't digest them.


Yes, I've heard that they can be somewhat - um - anti-social! Fortunately they don't affect me that way.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 14, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm thinking of doing s/thing with the sun chokes and the petals of sunflowers...which are edible.


I knew marigolds (calendula) petals are edible and that sunflowers seeds are but had never heard that sunflower petals are. Interesting. If my sunflower seeds do well this summer I might look for recipes.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 14, 2015)

creative said:


> They are nice made into a soup (chicken stock based) with cream added.
> 
> I guess you know about their flatulent effect!


Yes, but fortunately not for me. Anyway, I live on my own


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> One of the Rockefeller brothers was CEO of ALL of the hotels on all of the Islands of Hawaii. He was living on the Big Island and was married with two boys. He had a mistress and took very good care of her. When his wife found out about a year later, she went into shock. She found out because he wanted to invest a very large amount of their joint monies into Sun Chokes. That created a very BIG, BIG argument. That is when he came out and told her everything. She come over to Oahu and stayed at the YWCA home. I was living there also. She was in shock. How could she have not seen the signs? We sat and talked for hours. He wanted a divorce, she didn't. She tried to do all the right things. Like join a group for women facing divorce. Then one day she went shopping. She tried on a dress, walk out of the dressing room, leaving her own clothes inside. Then she walked right out the door. She was arrested for shoplifting. The headlines were not kind. "Rockefeller Wife Arrested For Shoplifting." Word reached her husband and he came over to get her. The last I heard, the divorce was cancelled and he decided his marriage was more important than his mistress.
> 
> All this drama from an argument over Sun Chokes. They must be a powerful food.


I rather liked the story of the wife who found out about her husband's mistress and decided that she would let him and the mistress keep the house. Prior to leaving and in his absence she took a couple of packages of frozen prawns and packed them into the hollow curtain poles at the windows all over the house. It was a warm summer.


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I rather liked the story of the wife who found out about her husband's mistress and decided that she would let him and the mistress keep the house. Prior to leaving and in his absence she took a couple of packages of frozen prawns and packed them into the hollow curtain poles at the windows all over the house. It was a warm summer.



I hope they were sunny windows!


----------



## creative (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I rather liked the story of the wife who found out about her husband's mistress and decided that she would let him and the mistress keep the house. Prior to leaving and in his absence she took a couple of packages of frozen prawns and packed them into the hollow curtain poles at the windows all over the house. It was a warm summer.


I heard the author, Kathy Lette, said that she did this for revenge.  It occurred after the married man she had an affair with ditched her, after he left his wife, and went off with someone else.  She did this to the house they were about to live in.


----------



## menumaker (Mar 16, 2015)

I must admit that after cooking them various ways, my favorite is Jamie Olivers wonderful recipe; 'Baked Jerusalem Artichokes.breadcrumbs,thyme and lemon' from his Return of the naked chef book ( and oh, how young he looks! )
Just one tip, cook them longer than suggested until really soft but still holding their shape to eliminate those unpleasant side effects


----------

